# ISPConfig 3.0.4.6 available



## Till (18. Juni 2012)

ISPConfig 3.0.4.6 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.4.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.3 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.4 (Date: 10/25/2011)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

333 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.3 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 10/25/2011) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.4.6.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=68&status[]=

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 12.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 12.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.2
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## nowayback (18. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

wenn man bei Changelog auf "Tasklist" klickt, kommt man zum Bugtracker und dort steht dann immer: "Your search returned no results."

3.0.4.6 spiel ich evtl. nachher auf... 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, das Forum hatte den Link zerstückelt.


----------



## nowayback (18. Juni 2012)

np...

Update eben eingespielt inkl squeeze updates und keine Probleme derzeit feststellbar. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Beme (19. Juni 2012)

Hat sich erledigt... Danke.
Bis jetzt läuft alles prima.


----------



## logifech (19. Juni 2012)

Alles ohne Probleme, systeme laufen noch supe rnach dem update!


----------



## F4RR3LL (19. Juni 2012)

Wie immer alles problemlos. Danke für die Arbeit.

Gruß Sven


----------



## GrafPorno (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Till,

ich habe einen Server, der beim Update Probleme macht (bei 4 anderen lief alles super durch.)


```
>> Update  

Operating System: Debian 6.0 (Squeeze/Sid) or compatible

Notice: Undefined variable: conf in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 76
Unable to resolve hostname
```


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2012)

Schau mal nach ob der Hostname Deines Servers richtig aufgelöst werden kann:

hostname -f

und ob die Konfigurationsdatei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php existiert und nicht leer ist bzw. ungefähr so aussieht wie auf den anderen Servern.


----------



## GrafPorno (19. Juni 2012)

hostname -f passt 

die config.inc.php war vorhanden - aber leer! Habe die aus dem letzten Backup kopiert und dann nochmal das update gestartet - jetzt hat alles geklappt. 

thnx


----------



## hahni (29. Nov. 2012)

Wird die neue Version nun ein Import-Modul für Plesk enthalten oder nicht? Till hatte so etws mal angedeutet!?!


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2012)

Version 3.0.6 wird das Modul enthalten, Du kannst es ja bereits jetzt nutzen in der SVN Version.


----------



## hahni (29. Nov. 2012)

Klingt fein. Dann schaue ich da mal nach, ob ich sowas auch für ISPConfig 2 realsieren könnte. Für DF-Accounts gibt es noch kein solches Import-Modul, richtig?


----------



## schickel (12. Dez. 2012)

Ich habe gestern mein Ubuntu von 12.04 auf 12.10 upgegraded.

Ohne zu schauen, ob die Oberfläche von ISPConfig funktioniert, habe ich heute morgen das Update von ISPConfig durchgeführt. Das Update an sich lief normal durch, doch nun kann ich die Administrationsoberfläche nicht mehr erreichen.

Ich habe in der 000-ispconfig.vhost den Zugriff über SSL deaktiviert. Außerdem habe ich in der 000-default ein "Location-Tag" gesetzt, damit ich ohne Portangabe mit www.domain.de/isp/ zugreifen kann (mit proxypass). Das hat alles funktioniert. Doch jetzt bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler im apache-error-log angezeigt (dieser Zugriff ist direkt auf den Port 8080 ohne SSL. Mit SSL geht es aber auch nicht):


```
[Wed Dec 12 10:39:18 2012] [error] [client 93.205.115.223] SoftException in Application.cpp:299: Script "/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/in
dex.php" resolving to "/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php" not within configured docroot                                            
[Wed Dec 12 10:39:18 2012] [error] [client 93.205.115.223] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```
Jemand Ansatzpunkte?


*EDIT:*

Ich bin kurz über die Installanleitung gegangen und habe dann die /etc/apache2/mods-available/suphp.conf entsprechend angepaßt und nun klappt es auch mit der Adminoberfläche.


----------



## elch (16. Dez. 2012)

Habe zwei Server laufen mit ISPConfig 3.0.4.6 jedoch sehen die Oberflächen komplett unterschiedlich aus.

der zuletzt installierte Server hat zB einen Button für vServer oder DNS die andere Oberfläche obwohl gleiche Version nicht... beabsichtigt?

Systeme sind ident (Debian 6)

lg, elch


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2012)

> der zuletzt installierte Server hat zB einen Button für vServer oder DNS die andere Oberfläche obwohl gleiche Version nicht... beabsichtigt?


Das ist alles frei konfigurierbar für jeden einzelnen Login. Siehe System > CP Benutzer.


----------

